# LaRosh Kansas Wheat Harvest 2014



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a excellent video of a Kansas families wheat harvest in 2014.....excellent musical accompaniment......and a beautiful family rooted in faith.

Their 2015 wheat harvest video will be released later this month.

Enjoy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

The 2015 one is very cool also


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kansas is a very special state.....I have enjoyed it immensely thru the years and have always enjoyed the fall harvest season there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Elevators hereabouts are not taking wheat this year---too much moisture, etc. One fellow had to write a check to Cargill after delivery because of dockage. Another got 38 cents/bushel at ADM. Hope they had crop insurance.

Ralph


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Those were really good. I


----------

